# Big TY to the WMRS Team :-)



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Just wanted to say a huge thank you and big congratulations to James, Hannh, Zak and the rest of the WMRS team for putting together a superbly organised show despite the best attempts of the 'anti's'!! - Well done guys ( & gals!).

Great turn out great day and a huge variety - we finally managed to get ourselves an adult male Garg so well shuffed - also came away with some Hissing Tiger Roaches which are well cool ( not that the OH agrees!!), a baby black & white garg (cheers to Scott and the guys) and the female partner to the male we bought.

We hope this event can be repeated next year.


----------



## Triolag (Dec 20, 2008)

Was my 1st reptile show that I have visited and I was very impresed nicly laid out , good selection off animals can see a lot of thought went into the planning so well done guys and gals :2thumb:


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

top show well ran great choice off reps plenty off room inside carnt wait for next years well done guys :notworthy:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Well done smashing day!


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Our first show and we loved it!!!! : victory:

Well done everyone who made show success!!!! :no1:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, fantastic show!


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Big :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: from us too!

Really well organized, great day had by all!

Well done, guys!

lisa & Paul


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh your making me blush


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks from us too:flrt: one of the best organised shows we have been to, and we didnt get pushed about either:gasp: well done guys all the hard work has payed off and been a sucessful day in my opinion and hope it becomes a yearly event:2thumb: maybe next time we will have a table


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

we just want to add our praise also well done to all those involved


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Zak said:


> Oh your making me blush


BIG HOGGGG  Stop taking all the credit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Everyone on the team really pulled together today and weve all enjoyed it so much, our feet kill and were sleep deprived but the end result makes up for it 10 times over!


----------



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

I thought it was well laid out, plenty of room to walk around without the usual battles walking the aisles. Good selection of reps and bumped into a few people i hadn't seen for a while.
Oh, and not even 20 miles from home:2thumb:
Looking forward to next year.


----------



## p.white (Feb 21, 2007)

i know I've said it once but all you guys that organized the show did a awesome job :flrt: it was my first show as an exhibitor and i had the most awesome day it may have been a really long day but it was well worth it and I'm still buzzing from it :mf_dribble: you guys are great thank you so much :flrt:i will defiantly be at the next one


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

cheers guys! big thanks to my self (lol), james and hana, zak, simon and marc, and all our helpers! espec ian, haydn, brian and the parents!


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice one :2thumb: Zak, get a haircut.... :lol:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

great show guys so whens the next one


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Hopefully same time next year :2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

p.white said:


> it was my first show as an exhibitor


I believe I bought my Crestie from you :blush:
:cheers:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

James_and_Hana said:


> Hopefully same time next year :2thumb:


not good enough we need one at least every other month


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

tigger79 said:


> not good enough we need one at least every other month


That would certainly put us in an early grave.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Zak said:


> That would certainly put us in an early grave.


 
:lol2: nevermind, it would keep us lot happy:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na: nah brill show and should be a regular event :2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought it was rubbish.....

:lol2:

Nah - despite 'time pressures' my end, meaning I only had an hour on site, it was pretty good from what I saw, just wish I had a bigger house and more money to let me bring back the tons of stuff I 'wanted'....

BRB's/JCP's and some more leo's obviously spring to mind....:whistling2:

Well done guys, and James even found time to sort me out with the little Leo he had on hold in the middle of it all. See - fella's can multitask !


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Zak said:


> That would certainly put us in an early grave.


 
thats not a problem, i'm sure there would be some one to take over and carry on with the shows :whip::whip::whip::whip:


so then what was the final attendance.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Sorry I have taken my time but our Broadband has been playing up but I would like to say bloody well done to all the organisers of the Kidderminster Show.:notworthy:

I was highly impressed at the organisation of this event. All the oranisers seemed to work their socks off all day to make sure that things ran smoothly. 

The expected trouble from the anti's was nothing short of pathetic - they booked a table which they did not show for. Oooh how terrifying they were? NOT!!!! I suspect they would of found nothing amiss and would of made themselves look like a right bunch of Plonkers. I did however see one of the blonde girls who was helping to run the event get approached by the Police and be threatened to be put in HandCuffs - I can't blame him though.:whistling2:

What did impress me about this show was the quality of the Reptiles there. There were some fantastic examples in the hall. All the Traders there should all pat themselves on the back and say well done.

With over 1,200 through the door and everyone being happy made this event phenomenal and I look forward to another Kidderminster Show in the future.

I would of thanked you all at the Pub afterwards but due to my seven year old Tasmanian Devil:whip: this was impossible.


----------



## adamobie1 (May 27, 2009)

*Wmrs show*

First show I've been too and will be going to the next one, surprised to see how many people queued to get in. Didn't think it would of been that busy. But an eye opener to see all the different animals out there for sale. Maybe a table one year would be nice!

Are the shows not allowed to sell UVB's etc as couldn't find anything like that on the stands?

It was good to put faces to names and also the bonus of resonable entry rates, unlike other types of shows i've been to............................

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

kato said:


> Sorry I have taken my time but our Broadband has been playing up but I would like to say bloody well done to all the organisers of the Kidderminster Show.:notworthy:
> 
> I was highly impressed at the organisation of this event. All the oranisers seemed to work their socks off all day to make sure that things ran smoothly.
> 
> ...



:lol2: i'll be that blonde girl then!! (dont worry, the loverly police man is also a friend of ours! just popping in to make sure everything was fine! lol) 

thankyou so much for yours and everyones comments about the show. the team inc myself worked so hard to get this up and running! and we are overwhelmed by the impact its had with yourselves! again a big thanks to the breeders, and all who came along!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

charlottej1983 said:


> :lol2: i'll be that blonde girl then!! (dont worry, the loverly police man is also a friend of ours! just popping in to make sure everything was fine! lol)
> 
> thankyou so much for yours and everyones comments about the show. the team inc myself worked so hard to get this up and running! and we are overwhelmed by the impact its had with yourselves! again a big thanks to the breeders, and all who came along!


Ooops. Are you in Spain yet?


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

kato said:


> Ooops. Are you in Spain yet?


i wish.... lmao.....


----------

